# Checking hardware before I buy



## reasons (Apr 18, 2010)

Making a new production box for music, internet, and coding. AFAIK everything should work except the sound card which I'm not too sure on. I've heard talk of the xonar d2 getting worked on and if I'm not mistaken, the intel driver will be able to run two monitors in portrait.

Asus xonar stx
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163149
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231193
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121401
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115217
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227393


----------



## reasons (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not seeing a mark as solved button, but for all wondering (since I never found any answers), I loaded up freeSBIE with some flacs too and tried them out. Mplayer using oss produced accurate sound on both channels. Also assuming intel will run the monitors just fine because xorg is xorg so this can be marked solved.


----------

